# Husqvarna 338XPT chainsaw/w/C1Q carb



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Same saw in previous post. with both 'H' and 'L' adjusting screws turned all the way in CW, the saw still runs. Replace carb (C1Q-EL33A)?? What else?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Perhaps the fuel lines to the purge pump are attached incorrectly. The diaphragm on the fuel pump side of the carburetor could be leaking fuel through the pulse port.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks 30YRTECH. Fuel lines are correct. Never thought of pulse port. Very interesting. Thanks again!!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Could also be a vacuum leak or worn throttle shaft.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Found air leak at crank seals. Waiting for new ones to come in. I will let you know what happens then.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

bob1190 said:


> Found air leak at crank seals. Waiting for new ones to come in. I will let you know what happens then.


An air leak at the seals should cause a lean run issue, this would make it hard to keep the engine running with the adjustment screws open all the way, if it continues to run with the adjustments closed, then fuel is getting to the engine somehow and leaking seals are not the cause of that, even though they would need to be replaced.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info 30yrtech. Much appreciated. This is even with a new carb. Seals will be replaced as mentioned. I have this torned down to the bare bones, so, I will inspect everything very closely. Thanks again.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Check the tips of the mixing screws. I had one brought in with the tips broken off.


----------

